# Need Repair in Central Texas



## Wilhelm (Mar 27, 2011)

I have a Massey-Ferguson compact tractor that needs repair to its electrical and hydraulic systems. Does anyone know of a dependable repair person or shop in the Lockhard-Gonzales-Bastrop, Texas area?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm up in Idaho, but wanted to welcome you to the forum! Lots of members here from Texas including the site owner, so maybe they might know!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!.. As TB mentioned one of our members in Texas will chime in when they see this im sure, and will be able to help you out.


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

I'm sorry I don't know anyone to speak of in your area. Ken should be by shortly, he may know someone.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Name: Parrish Tractor & Equipment
Street: South Highway 183
Lockhart, tx 78644-
Phone: (512) 398-2520

This is one i found online i am still searching this one had a 4 out of 5 star rating.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

kau said:


> I'm sorry I don't know anyone to speak of in your area. Ken should be by shortly, he may know someone.


I can't help..Sorry


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Ken N Tx said:


> I can't help..Sorry


Ken, buddy, this is a first! I'm surprised then, that you don't know someone who knows!:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

tractor beam said:


> Ken, buddy, this is a first! I'm surprised then, that you don't know someone who knows!:lmao: :lmao:


Texas is a *BIG *State, besides this Member has not returned since he posted..Probably posted on every Site on the net!!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Ken N Tx said:


> Texas is a *BIG *State, besides this Member has not returned since he posted..Probably posted on every Site on the net!!


 Yep i googled his question, and your right he did and has not been back yet to let us know if he found something or what.. I guess he decided to go another route or something..


----------



## Wilhelm (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Wilhelm said:


> Thanks for the information.



No problem i hope it will help you out.. Let us know if you get it fixed..


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2010)

Wilhelm said:


> Thanks for the information.


Wish I could help, I'm not to far from you, but I have a non specialized mechanic friend of mine who just does my work for beer.

Won't fix my tranny though, says that's going to cost real cash.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Dugout said:


> Wish I could help, I'm not to far from you, but I have a non specialized mechanic friend of mine who just does my work for beer.
> 
> Won't fix my tranny though, says that's going to cost real cash.



Doesnt Beer = Cash??:lmao:


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

wjjones said:


> Doesnt Beer = Cash??:lmao:


If it did I would know some guys who aren't always broke, instead...


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Beer has always cost me double or tripple, you buy the beer takes twice as long to do the job & you have to feed them so they can sober up to drive home. But who say's I smart, I'll buy the beer! And you can sleep on the sopha.


----------



## Wilhelm (Mar 27, 2011)

wjjones said:


> Name: Parrish Tractor & Equipment
> Street: South Highway 183
> Lockhart, tx 78644-
> Phone: (512) 398-2520
> ...


Parrish Tractor & Equipment seems to have closed down. The phone has been disconnected and they have no listing with Information. Thanks anyway.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I just found this one..

I do all types of Farm Tractor repairs, gas motor, diesel motor, clutches, transmission, PTO hydraulics, differentials, tune-ups, and maintenance. Trailer repairs, brakes, bearings, seals, hubs, springs, and electrical. Reasonable rates, and all work is guaranateed. Call for information and quotes. 206-228-4997...Jesse.. Serving South and Central Texas.. Thanks for looking, and God Bless.


----------



## carlosshane1477 (Sep 10, 2011)

Wilhelm said:


> I have a Massey-Ferguson compact tractor that needs repair to its electrical and hydraulic systems. Does anyone know of a dependable repair person or shop in the Lockhard-Gonzales-Bastrop, Texas area?


if your near some of the shops of Texas auto repair you can drive along with it. they are very friendly and easy to approach..


----------



## carlosshane1477 (Sep 10, 2011)

Wilhelm said:


> I have a Massey-Ferguson compact tractor that needs repair to its electrical and hydraulic systems. Does anyone know of a dependable repair person or shop in the Lockhard-Gonzales-Bastrop, Texas area?


if your near some of the shops of Texas auto repair you can drive along with it. they are very friendly and easy to approach..


----------

